# UFC 79: Liddell vs. Silva confirmed.



## AceHBK (Oct 24, 2007)

Ok.....
Dana White has announced it...
Chuck Liddell vs. Wanderlai Silva.
Excited...curious...don't really care???  
How do you feel??

Now I do recall that when Chuck faced off against Keith Jardine, the only way Chuck was gonna fight Silva was IF he beat Jardine.  Well we all saw Chuck lost and there was no controversy about it.

How does he get this fight anyways??  Would any other fighter gotten the same sort of match after 2 losses or does it help that Chuck and the boss are great friends?  Chuck has lost 2 fights in a row and needs to start building himself back up but a fight against Silva?  Yea we all wanna see it but heck Chuck isn't the same Chuck from the past 2 years.


Oh yeah....your thoughts on Brock Lesnar in the UFC....


----------



## Brian S (Oct 25, 2007)

> Ok.....
> Dana White has announced it...
> Chuck Liddell vs. Wanderlai Silva.
> Excited...curious...don't really care???
> ...


 
 Dana White was set on the fight in the first place. The snot nosed brat always gets his way, good for the business or not. Should it happen, not in my opinion if the stipulation wasn't met.
 I hope chuck wins,but I don't think he will.



> Oh yeah....your thoughts on Brock Lesnar in the UFC....


 
 He has good wrestling skills and appears to be very strong. I don't know how good his cardio is, but he wouldn't do well against a good ground technician who knows the stand up game too.


----------



## thetruth (Oct 25, 2007)

If Chuck loses it will be game over and take a randyesque comeback ro resurrect his career.   Chuck bores me in the ring but if he gets a good shot on Silva as Vitor showed all those years ago, Silva will certainly go down hard.



Didn't Brock Lesner get busted for drugs a few years back??

Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## Odin (Oct 25, 2007)

AceHBK said:


> Ok.....
> Dana White has announced it...
> Chuck Liddell vs. Wanderlai Silva.
> Excited...curious...don't really care???
> ...


 
I think its a brillant decision for them to fight now, think about it both have come off two big losses in a row, both have soemthing to prove and more importantly for the fans this is a fight that we have waited for 2 years now!

Is chuck the same chuck?....well i think your wrong, i think he IS the same chuck, his style hasnt changed one bit nor has his reflexes or his power all that has changed is how fighters fight him, before he met Jackson all his fights were against mainly grapplers who all follwed the same path to defeat....Chuck is a counter puncher with a very good sprawl and a massive right hand yet I would see fighters time after time rush in and get caught...watch chucks old fights, did you ever see him start an attack?...if you notice Jackson knocked him out by counter punching him, Jardine didnt rush in either he stayed more or less on the out side and covered completely after each shot he threw...Chuck needs to evolve his stlye if he wants to compete.

As for Wandi this is a difficult fight, more so because he hasnt fought since feb and that was a fight he lost due to knock out, lets hope he has spent a long time in the gym.

there also seems to be a sort of Curse that is effecting all the pride fighters in their change from the ring to the cage none have done to well ( you could say Jackson and Silva have but if you remember they both left Pride to fight in other org's first...these orgs favoured the Cages also ) 


as for Brock, good luck to him, he's a big guy...not the most talanted fighter in the world but should still be interested how he does.

He didnt get done for steriods.....i beleive that Roumour was started because of his time in WWE.


----------



## Marginal (Oct 25, 2007)

AceHBK said:


> Ok.....
> Dana White has announced it...
> Chuck Liddell vs. Wanderlai Silva.
> Excited...curious...don't really care???
> ...



Chuck's a developed name, so he will draw a larger box office, and it potentially offsets what Randy's doing right now. 

That aside, who'd care if Jardine fought Silva regardless of the outcome? It's Jardine.


----------

